# Irish draught Stallions - Scrapman and Inisfree the holy grail.



## Pilib (2 July 2016)

I am 40 this year and I already own the most amazing RID who's 11. We do a bit of everything and he's like Mary Poppins - practically perfect in every way &#10084;&#65039;
I was thinking I may as a special birthday present to myself get another ID to bring on, mine was VERY green when I got him and have really enjoyed training him. I contacted his breeder in Ireland who has a few youngsters for sale by two different stallions.

Does anyone know of or have any opinion of either Scrapman or Inisfree the holy grail as sires? 

My horse is by Annaghdown star and is a real chunk with a huge depth of girth, which is the type I prefer. 

Any comments or thoughts on these stallions? 
Thank you 
X


----------



## qwerty123 (6 July 2016)

Pilib said:



			I am 40 this year and I already own the most amazing RID who's 11. We do a bit of everything and he's like Mary Poppins - practically perfect in every way &#10084;&#65039;
I was thinking I may as a special birthday present to myself get another ID to bring on, mine was VERY green when I got him and have really enjoyed training him. I contacted his breeder in Ireland who has a few youngsters for sale by two different stallions.

Does anyone know of or have any opinion of either Scrapman or Inisfree the holy grail as sires? 

My horse is by Annaghdown star and is a real chunk with a huge depth of girth, which is the type I prefer. 

Any comments or thoughts on these stallions? 
Thank you 
X
		
Click to expand...

I've no experience of these stallions, but if you decide to look elsewhere then Avanti amorous Archie is fab and really stamps his stock (my mare has just scanned in foal to him).


----------



## Kacey88 (10 July 2016)

Hello Pilib 

I've seen both stallions. I wasn't mad about Scrapman at first but he seems to have matured nicely, he's by Crosstown Dancer who is one of the best ID stallions ever IMO. Innisfree the Holy Grail is lovely and I think if you prefer them with more substance then he is probably more your cup of tea. 

Here is a video with Innisfree the Holy Grail in it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVrS4w_CBrk and one with Scrapman https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqeaO6oshI4

To be honest though, I would go by the youngster and not the stallion if you know what I mean. See if you can get pictures of the mares too. Best of luck and how exciting


----------



## no_no_nanette (17 July 2016)

I saw Scrapman a couple of years ago I think now, when he was standing at Drumhowan Stud, and really liked him.  Lovely temperament, and a very nice type - athletic, not mega-chunky, but equally not one of the lighter boned IDs that seem to be fashionable at the moment.


----------

